# The Shattered Company (A Night Lords warband)



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

So while Imperial Guard may be my first love, I decided to take a little hiatus from them until they get updated, as I don't have a lot of stuff for them and as such would stand to take less of a hit if the codex guts some units (I doubt it will, but can't hurt to be safe), which gives me the perfect opportunity to start on my Night Lords!

The fluff I'm writing for these guys (TBA on my official posting of it, finals month is keeping me pretty busy) centers around Arturo Voss, a Captain of the Night Lords, hell bent on raising his legion from the defeatist and self serving heap they've become. Called by some to be Kurze reborn, and many more as The False Prince, Voss is single minded in his ambition to recreate the Night Lords. Voss commands the shattered Eighth Company aboard the battle barge _Feast of Carrion_. Through means no one can explain, he's somehow in possession of a large quantity of Astartes gene-seed, which he plans to use to train new recruits to fuel his quest.

In terms of modelling, they're going to be pretty straight forward. Altough I do want to keep them true to the fluff in the sense that there won't be standard cult troops or daemon engines. Rather these things will be models that I feel fit in with my own fluff, such as bionically augmented marines to count as Plague Marines, Night Lords with sonic weaponry to count as Noise Marines, etc.









The collection as it stands right now, 10 Raptors, 20 Chaos marines, 1 Sorceror (the Lord from the Dark Vengance set), 2 Lords in power armour (the Night Lords hero and the power fist marine from Dark Vengance), and 2 Lords in terminator armour (standard kits, just different loadouts).

When I first started painting I didn't have any access citadel metallics paints, so I used Vallejo brass on the trim of the first few I painted. Vallejo might make great blues for my boys, but man, did the brass look an awful lot like gold! I really want to strip these guys and repaint them with Gehenna's Gold, they look so much better in my opinion when they have it. 
I apologize for the crap pictures, I took these with my phone, as my actual one decided to die for some reason.
The ones painted with Vallejo Brass:








The model I want to represent Voss (as I said, needs to be repainted)








First model done with Gehenna's Gold, a Raptor









I actually have a reason to paint these things, I'm using them as part of a school assignment. We were assigned to create a photo collage for a website of our choosing. I choose Forge World and I'm going to try to make something similar to what they do for the covers of their books, like this









Except I want to make more of a diorama style, just to be cooler, like these

















Wish me luck!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Night Lords, most interesting on the Tratior Legions and you've made a great start on them. Other than "cult" troops do you think you will focus on any particular style of force? Heavy Raptors? Heavy Weapons etc?

Looking forward to seeing your diorama attempts, always wanted to see how those things are done.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

I want it to be mostly marine based, so daemon engines, Possessed, Cultists, and Obliterator/Mutilator squads are at the bottom of what I want in it. There'll be plenty of Raptors and Bikes, as well as deep striking Dreadclaws with kitted out Chosen or Noise Marines inside providing a fast punch to wherever the enemy is weakest, while MSUs of Havocs will be providing supporting fire, and standard Chaos Marines will all be in vehicles leading the charge. I need to find a way to order some conversion packs and shoulder pads, but really it might be overkill to give each one of them a pad.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

So with finals occupying much of my time I've only been able to paint the five Night Lords I'm using in the assignment. 

The five painted









The Champion/sergeant. I love the Lightning Claws that come with the raptor kit, they fit very well with Night Lords









An example of an experiment I tried with skin tones for these guys. I really really liked how this skin turned out, looks so much better than if ou actually used a normal fleshtone color. It's just a white base coat with Nuln Oil washes


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

Nice log and nice army. The colorscheme is very dark and at the same time elegant, wich fits well the night lords imagery in my opinion. 
The lightning claw on the champion looks a bit odd to me however, because it makes the arm look too long. Perhaps you could shorten the arm a by a millimeter near the elbow


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Lemmy1916 said:


> Nice log and nice army. The colorscheme is very dark and at the same time elegant, wich fits well the night lords imagery in my opinion.
> The lightning claw on the champion looks a bit odd to me however, because it makes the arm look too long. Perhaps you could shorten the arm a by a millimeter near the elbow


Thanks, I use a base coat of Vallejo Dark Prussian Blue , then highlights of Dark Blue. The armor trim is just Gehenna's Gold, which is bright enough to be interesting against such dark soldiers. When I add the lightning I 'draw' where they bolts will be at with a thin brush and Dark Blue, then I go over with a thin (well, it SHOULD be thin, but I screw this up sometimes haha) line of White Scar. Looks great when done well.

The arm is fine, it's just a combination of his leg pose and the angle the pictures were taken at. Either way I'd imagine Lightning Claws would be a bit bigger than a normal arm. I might try shortening it next time though, just to see


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

My point-and-shoot camera decided to begin cooperating with me again, I still want to get a nice DSLR so I can take better reference pictures and pictures of these miniatures. Here's some better pictures of the sergeant and skin tone marine.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

So I'm not dead, just been taking it easy for a little bit. After finals this semester at my college I decided to 'unplug' for a few weeks, not checking social medai, forums, anything other than Spotify really. I've caught up on quite a bit of the reading I've wanted to do (picked up the first book in The Macharian Crusade by the way, it's reminding me why I fell in love with mechanized Imperial Guard in the first place), practiced my drawing a lot more, did some digital painting, and reconnected with some friends I've sadly been neglecting. Anyway, almost a new year, might as well show what I've been up to hobby wise. 

Spoiler warning: not a whole hell of a lot

So here are the newest editions since last I posted, three bikers, a Rhino, five Terminators, and ten more Marines.









I got the Termis, Marines, Chaos Marine/standard Psychic card set, Chaos Lord w/jumpack (the Finecast relic) and a Night Lord conversion set for Christmas, very happy with it all, and I can't wait to field these bastards!

The ten marines, with their glorious (This damn conversion kit spoiled me, I really don't think I'll ever assemble Chaos Marines again without them. They're so nice :cray shoulderpads.









The squad's sergeant, he'll be a character in the fluff.









Five Termis, no real method to their loadout, just what looked cool haha









The three bikers.









The Biker champion.









The first Rhino, no adornaments yet, and the barest of a base coat on him.









The paint needs to be cleaned up on pretty much all of these, and there's been pretty much no progress on anything else since last time.

Well I hope this wasn't too boring, just wanted to explain my lack of activity this month. Can't wait to see you all again next year :grin:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

A nice looking force coming together here. The deep blue on their armour could maybe use a bit of a highlight though.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Khorne's Fist said:


> A nice looking force coming together here. The deep blue on their armour could maybe use a bit of a highlight though.


Yeah I'm planning on adding that. Also need to dumb down some spots of gold with Seraphim Sepia, just so they don't look as flat.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

These are coming along really well, I always liked the night lords scheme but they always seemed to be a little on the sidelines as far as recent storytelling goes. The only minor thing I can see is that on a couple of your guys the white on their lightning looks a little thick, obscuring the layering up in light blue that you already did. 
Its such a minor thing that its probably not worth going back over but it might be worth noting it for the future. Other then that they look great, looking forwards to seeing more of these.


----------

